
Show HN: Mr.Node – A JavaScript Library for Node.js Functions - talonbragg
https://mrnode.tk
======
busns
Why should I use this over just creating a new file?

Why use this over a build system to build my files automatically?

~~~
talonbragg
simply because it is a shortcut. This gives you a way that you don't have to
write a lot of code.

~~~
busns
I can do it by literally typing in the terminal: "touch file.min.js", or fill
it with content: "cat somefile.js | uglify > file.js"

------
simon83
Now I understand :)) you're a 12 year old, and what you do is awesome so keep
up the good work, just don't expect wide adoption of your libraries yet :) So
keep on hacking on! I guess you'll have a future in web development.

I wish there'd been all the technology and fast internet connections we have
today when I was 12 years old, instead I was trying to learn Basic on an old
C64 in isolation, cause none of my friends were interested in computers at
all. Nowadays it's so much easier to get started coding and get connected with
other people.

~~~
talonbragg
Thanks man I really appreciate it :)

------
kurttheviking
Thanks for the open source work. Keep on hacking Talon.[1]

[1] [http://talonbragg.com/](http://talonbragg.com/)

~~~
talonbragg
Thanks Man!

------
_mtr
What is the use case for this? When would I need to programmatically create a
blank html file?

------
catshirt
props to you for creating this library. 12 is really young -- especially young
to have such a valiant focus like developer tooling.

remember though- writing good developer tools is something that requires _a
lot_ of experience and expertise. learning to program by writing developer
tools is kind of like learning to build a house by making a hammer.

the best advice i have would be to remember that _you don 't know what you
don't know_. when you're creating a new tool- make sure to ask yourself some
questions- does this tool exist already? if not, why not? what differentiates
mine?

keep it up! you will only get better with time!

~~~
talonbragg
Thank you !

~~~
catshirt
something to consider:

why have methods like createjs(), createcss(), createhtml(), etc. as opposed
to a single function which accepts the type as an argument? for instance,
create('js') create('css') create('html')?

in terms of APIs- the latter is going to be more flexible and lead to more
expressive options.

edit: also, i think i've found one or two bugs in your documentation and code.
your documentation explains function "delete" but it seems the actual function
name is "delt". your delete function also includes a second parameter,
"destination". this is just down right confusing- why would a deleted file
need a destination?!

also, if we look at the source of your delete method, consider the bare
minimum. do we really need to invoke gulp to delete files? do we even really
need this `del` library to delete files? never do more than you need. as a
matter of fact, if all you're trying to do is delete a file, you should look
into fs.unlink [0] :)!

maybe it would be a fun exercise to try remaking some of these file system
functions (delete, rename) without using gulp at all. :)

cheers again and happy coding!!

[0]
[https://nodejs.org/api/fs.html#fs_fs_unlink_path_callback](https://nodejs.org/api/fs.html#fs_fs_unlink_path_callback)

~~~
talonbragg
Ok I think I will take that into consideration, I was thinking about doing it
in the first place already.

------
talonbragg
So for this, some people just want other ways to do things. So I created them.
This isn't full fledged yet. It is still in development and many more updates
are to come.

~~~
busns
What are some planned updates then? I still don't see a good use case...

------
WayneBro
Nice work on the project as well as it's website! Very impressive!

